# Early weaning - have i done the right thing?!



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello
My DD has always had a small appeitite (she is only on the 25th centile for weight and height) and at her maximum has 4 feeds per day of between 5-7floz per feed. (Between 20-28floz per day).
My DH had a dreadful day at home with her last week as she wouldnt eat or sleep (very unusual) and he cracked under the pressure and gave her some baby rice (which she absolutely loved and wanted to self feed etc). Before this DD had showed signs of real interest in food trying to grab food/drink but we had decided (i thought!) to try and push her to 6 months before weaning.
Anyway as she loved the baby rice so much we have added fruit and veg purees (max 1 tablespoon) at 11am and baby rice (1-2 teaspoons) at 6pm in addition to her feeds.
My question is that her milk intake is really varied still fluctuating between 20-28floz a day, but the last couple of days have been consistently down towards the 21floz mark where she used to be more consistent at 24floz.
What is the minimum milk intake she should be having at 5 months? Is 21floz sufficient?
If not do we take her off solids or reduce the solids to encourage her to drink more milk?
Thank you for your advice.
Tinaxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Tina

I wouldnt be inclined to stop the weaning now you have started.

Make sure that you give her milk before any solids.

Milk is still her main sourse of nutrients so you need to get her to take whatever you can.

Once well into weaning (ie 3 meals a day) you can gauge her milk around the 500ml mark. But not yet. 

She will be getting some vitamins etc from the solids so dont forget to include the milk that you add to her solids in her daily milk amounts ie does she have 21oz plus what you add to her solids?.

Keep with the 6pm solids then in about 2 weeks add in a lunchtime...then by 6 mths aim for 3 meals a day slowly increasing the amounts (but dont drop her milk yet).

Stay in touch and let me know how you are doing.

Jxx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Jeanette
thank you for the reply
DD is fluctuating again on milk intake and went up over the last 2 days back to 24floz - so i am less concerned as she is continuing the pattern she was in before we introduced solids.
Do i need to try and bring the 6pm solids forward a bit to be more 'tea time' that bedtime (DD goes to bed at 6.45)
Thanks again
Tinaxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Tina

I would as eventually you will be aiming for 3 meals a day at meal times. when you come to increase the amount at teatime it may affect how much milk she takes at bedtime so its better having tea at around 4.30-5pm if she goes to bed at 6.45 (well done you!)

Jxx


----------

